# Western Digital WD Red 4TB  wird nicht erkannt



## egor (16. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich hier richtig bin, aber ich versuche es. Zei Platten mit 4TB werden im Bios und/oder Windows 10 nicht erkannt.

Ich habe mir vor kurzen 2x Western Digital WD Red 4TB, 3.5", SATA 6Gb/s (WD40EFRX) für meinen privaten Server geholt (Bilder, Videos usw. archivieren). Den Server habe ich ca. April 2013 aufgebaut (auch mit Hilfe der Community, läuft super )

Ich habe bereits die gleiche Platte als 3 TB 2x mal verbaut, diese sind mittelrweile voll. Ich verwende kein Raid ich spiegele die Platten via AllwaySync.

Ein Bios Update habe ich bereits durchgeführt, Problem besteht leider immer noch. Habe auch mal Querverbau gemacht um zu schauen ob es an dem Kabel liegt oder an den SATA Ports am Mainboard. Nichts hat gebracht, die alten Platten gehen mit den neuen Kabeln und in anderen Slots alles kein Problem. Und die neuen werden nich in den Slots mit den gleichen Kabeln von den alten erkannt.

Was kann ich noch tun? Es sind doch nicht beide Platten defekt? Die waren beiden eingeschweißt und ordentlich verpackt.

Ich benutze dieses Mainboard hier: GA-F2A85XM-HD3 (rev. 1.0)

Hat evtl einer nen Rat für mich was noch versuchen könnte? Welche Informationen benötigt ihr, damit mir geholfen werden kann?

Habe etwas vom AMD AHCI Driver Update gelesen aber leider gibt es einen Treiber nur für Windows 8


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2019)

Werden die Platten in der Datenträgerverwaltung nicht angezeigt?

Oder hängst du auch noch an dem Irrtum wie die meisten dass im "Arbeitsplatz" Laufwerke angezeigt werden? Da sind nur Partitionen - neue Festplatten ahben diese nicht und erscheinen hier auch nicht bis man welche anlegt.


----------



## fotoman (16. August 2019)

egor schrieb:


> Platten mit 4TB werden im Bios und/oder Windows 10 nicht erkannt.


Da wäre es erst mal wichtig zu wissen, was nun genau los ist. Werden die Platten im BIOS oder unter Windows nicht erkannt?

Wenn das BIOS die Platten nicht erkennt, braucht man erst garnicht unter Windows weiter zu machen.

Wenn sie im BIOS erkannt werden, müsste es so weiter gehen wie von Incredible Alk beschrieben.


----------



## egor (16. August 2019)

Hi Incredible Alk,
nein diese werden nicht im Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt, diese werden nicht einmal im BIOS angezeigt, dass der SATA Port x und y beleget sind. Da steht einfach none bie den Ports wo nix erkannt wird.

Bevor die im Datenträgerverwaltung angeziegt werden, müsste BIOS die Platten erstmal erkennen oder?


----------



## wuselsurfer (16. August 2019)

egor schrieb:


> Hi Incredible Alk,
> nein diese werden nicht im *Datenträgerverwaltung *angezeigt,


Mach mal einen Screenshot davon.


----------



## fotoman (16. August 2019)

Da die Kabel (Strom + SATA) wohl ok sind, fällt mir (neben einem Defekt beider Laufwerke) nur noch ein evtl. nötige längere Hochfahrzeit der Platten ein. Das sollte man aber auch bei offenem Gehäuse im Vergleich zu den alten Platten hören. U.U. kann man im BIOS eine längere Initialisierungszeit einstellen?

Im Zweifel halt mal eine HDD an Deinen AMD Phenom II X4 920 anklemmen.


----------



## egor (16. August 2019)

Gerne




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. August 2019)

egor schrieb:


> Bevor die im Datenträgerverwaltung angeziegt werden, müsste BIOS die Platten erstmal erkennen oder?



Ja.
Wenn die Platten Strom haben und angeschlossen sind MUSS das BIOS sie erkennen sonst kann nichts anderes funktionieren. Tauchen die PLatten im BIOS nicht auf gibts ein generelles Problem.

Da du defekte Kabel schon ausgeschlossen hast und es sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint dass mehrere platten selbst defekt sind fällt mir nur noch ein dass ggf. dein Board SATA-Anschlüsse abschaltet wenn die Lanes nicht ausreichen, sprich mehr Geräte angeschlossen sind als das Board anbinden kann (es gibt Boards die beispielsweise 2 SATA-Ports hart abschalten müssen wenn eine M.2-SSD verwendet wird). Ich weiß aber nicht auswendig wie sich das bei deinem Brett verhält.


----------



## egor (16. August 2019)

Hi fotoman,

es ist in der tat ein anderes Geräusch zu hören wenn die 4TB Platte angeschlossen ist. (mit offenem Gehäuse gut wahrnehmbar)


----------



## egor (16. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ja.
> Wenn die Platten Strom haben und angeschlossen sind MUSS das BIOS sie erkennen sonst kann nichts anderes funktionieren. Tauchen die PLatten im BIOS nicht auf gibts ein generelles Problem.
> 
> Da du defekte Kabel schon ausgeschlossen hast und es sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint dass mehrere platten selbst defekt sind fällt mir nur noch ein dass ggf. dein Board SATA-Anschlüsse abschaltet wenn die Lanes nicht ausreichen, sprich mehr Geräte angeschlossen sind als das Board anbinden kann (es gibt Boards die beispielsweise 2 SATA-Ports hart abschalten müssen wenn eine M.2-SSD verwendet wird). Ich weiß aber nicht auswendig wie sich das bei deinem Brett verhält.



naja ich habe auch versucht die 2x 3TB also die bereits funktionieren abzuklemmen und nur eine neue 4TB anzuschließen an dem selben Port wo vorher eine 3TB war. Auch nicht erkannt.


Ich glaube ich versuch die Platten mal an dem Gaming Rechner (ja er tut es noch, wird aber Zeit für was neues )


----------



## gekipptesBit (17. August 2019)

Hast du die Festplatten in einer Partition formatiert und eingerichtet als GPT-Partition statt MBR-Partition?
Sowohl die 3TB und die neuen 4TB.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> es sehr unwahrscheinlich erscheint dass mehrere platten selbst defekt sind



Aber nicht unmöglich, wenn die aus einer Sendung stammen und z.B. zusammen fallen gelassen wurden. 

Aber mechanische Defekte hört man normalerweise durch lautes Klacken oder komplette Stille.



gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Hast du die Festplatten in einer Partition formatiert und eingerichtet als GPT-Partition statt MBR-Partition?
> Sowohl die 3TB und die neuen 4TB.



Wenn die einfach nur die falsche Partitionstabelle hätten, wären die trotzdem in der Datenträgerverwaltung zu sehen. 

Alternativ mal unter Linux mit "lsblk" schauen. Wenn die dort nicht erscheint, sind die wirklich defekt.


----------



## colormix (17. August 2019)

gekipptesBit schrieb:


> Hast du die Festplatten in einer Partition formatiert und eingerichtet als GPT-Partition statt MBR-Partition?
> Sowohl die 3TB und die neuen 4TB.





> nein diese werden nicht im Datenträgerverwaltung angezeigt, diese werden nicht einmal im BIOS angezeigt,



Wenn seine  Platte nicht  mal im Bios gefunden  wird ist  das  irgendwas anderes.

1. entweder  er  hat die Kabel  nicht  Richtig  an gesteckt ,
 2. oder das Bord das Bios  erkennt  einfach die HDDs nicht . 
(bei  Alten HDDs  so kenne  ich das  von früher  da musste man  Jampern ,   Master HDD  und Salve  HDD damit  die  erkannt werden, das  wird  wohl heute nicht  mehr gemacht ? )  

ich würde mir da auch keinen weiteren dicken  Kopf machen und einfach  da reklamieren wo  gekauft , wenn 1. nicht  zutrifft .

Wo zu man so viele Platten mit  2 x 4 TB im PC braucht ist mir  eh rein Rätsel ,  ich würde so was lieber Extern machen über  ein Gutes NAS LW  oder  USB Lösungen .


----------



## wuselsurfer (17. August 2019)

@* egor:  *Ignoriere colormix bitte.

Meist kommt da nur heiße Luft ohne jegliches Fachwissen:


> Jampern ,   Master HDD  und Salve  HDD


 - das ist 15 Jahre her.


----------



## DKK007 (17. August 2019)

Inbesondere war das nur bei IDE-HDDs der Fall.


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2019)

Das war allgemein bei IDE-Laufwerken so. Egal ob HDD oder CD/DVD-Laufwerk. Den Spaß habe ich aufgrund meiner Retro-Rechner heute noch. :3


----------



## egor (17. August 2019)

Hallo Leute,

also ich habe das an meinem zweiten Rechner probiert. Die Platten werden nicht erkannt. Ich schicke die Platten zurück.

Danke an alle die Tipps geben konnten.


----------



## tandel (17. August 2019)

Nur so eine Idee, sind das vielleicht White Label, die als Red verkauft wurden?

Ich habe eine White Label nach Ausbau aus dem externen Gehäuse erst durch Abkleben eines Pins zum Laufen gebracht.
EInfach den Pin mit Isolierband abgeklebt wie hier beschrieben:
https://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-Fix-the-33V-Pin-Issue-in-White-Label-Disks-/

Ein Versuch wär es wert, kann man ja wieder abknibbeln.


----------



## colormix (17. August 2019)

tandel schrieb:


> Nur so eine Idee, sind das vielleicht White Label, die als Red verkauft wurden?
> 
> Ich habe eine White Label nach Ausbau aus dem externen Gehäuse erst durch Abkleben eines Pins zum Laufen gebracht.
> EInfach den Pin mit Isolierband abgeklebt wie hier beschrieben:
> ...



vielleicht  braucht  man spezielle Kabel für diese Platten das müsste aber  in der Anleitung bei stehen und auch bei  liegen .
 2 x 4 TB  brauche  ich dem nächst   auch zum archivieren von  HD Filmen das werde  ich aber  über einen Neu Kauf  eines Ext   NAS HDD  LW machen,
  auf  keinem Fall im PC  das man immer  ran kommt auch wenn der PC mal nicht geht .


----------



## Poulton (17. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> auf  keinem Fall im PC  das man immer  ran kommt auch wenn der PC mal nicht geht .


Und warum sollte man an die Festplatten nicht rankommen, wenn der PC mal nicht geht? Ist er dann abgebrannt?



egor schrieb:


> Ich schicke die Platten zurück.


Überprüf mal bitte die Seriennummer: Garantiestatus | WD-Support
Nicht das dir, wie von tandel geschrieben, irgendwelche White Label angedreht wurden, die dann einfach der nächste bekommt und dumm aus der Wäsche guckt.


----------



## egor (17. August 2019)

Gut das ich ein paar Bilder gemacht habe bevor ich Sie eingepackt habe.

Also  die Methode mit 3,3V habe ich "ausversehen" gleich am Anfang mit  abgeprüft. Ich habe auch so einen Kabel verwendet wo die Spannungs- und  Datenversorgung in einem Adapter sind. Habe beide Varianten Probiert,  dieses Kabel und SATA + Strom separat. Ging mit beiden nicht. HAbe das  eigentlich genauso gemacht wie im Video nur habe ich den 3ten Pin nicht  abgklebt, aber genauso vorgegangen..... Einstecken, Rechner an und im  BIOS gucken.

Garantiestatus ist soweit in Ordnung, mich wundert nur das bei einer Platte bereits ein Datum festgelegt ist. Sind beides RED.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Poulton (18. August 2019)

Die erste ist eine "normale" Festplatte für den Handel, wo der Endkunde auch Seitens WD 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie hat. Die zweite ist eine für OEM, wo der Endkunde keine Garantie von WD hat. 
Siehe auch: Vorsicht vor OEM-Festplatten | c't Magazin
Warranty Policy | WD Support


----------



## colormix (18. August 2019)

Poulton schrieb:


> Die erste ist eine "normale" Festplatte für den Handel, wo der Endkunde auch Seitens WD 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie hat. Die zweite ist eine für OEM, wo der Endkunde keine Garantie von WD hat.
> Siehe auch: Vorsicht vor OEM-Festplatten | c't Magazin
> Warranty Policy | WD Support



Völliger  Unsinn den du hier verbreitest, 
bei Neu Ware haste immer  die Gesetzliche  Garantie das ist per  Gesetz vorgeschrieben , in dem Fall vielleicht nur die freiwillige Garantie vom Hersteller nicht  bei OEM Sachen .
Mal Richtig informieren bevor  voreilig  posten .


----------



## c1i (18. August 2019)

colormix schrieb:


> bei Neu Ware haste immer  die Gesetzliche  Garantie das ist per  Gesetz vorgeschrieben ,



Es gibt keine gesetzliche Garantie, Herr Experte. Eine Garantie ist immer eine freiwillige Leistung. Es ist also völliger Unsinn, was du hier verbreitest.

Du solltest dich vor dem voreiligen posten besser richtig informieren.


----------



## colormix (18. August 2019)

c1i schrieb:


> Es gibt keine gesetzliche Garantie, Herr Experte. Eine Garantie ist immer eine freiwillige Leistung. Es ist also völliger Unsinn, was du hier verbreitest.
> 
> Du solltest dich vor dem voreiligen posten besser richtig informieren.




dann eben  Gewährleistung 
Unterschied zwischen Garantie und Gewaehrleistung (z.B. Apple Garantie, BGB, Deutsche Herstellergarantie, Gewaehrleistungsansprueche, Handy Garantiezeit) - Finanztip

Wenn er  seine  HDDs Neu  hat  muss er   sich  keine Gedanken     machen  Herr Experte .


----------



## c1i (18. August 2019)

Also ist es vollkommen richtig, was Poulton geschrieben hat und du hast unnötigen Blödsinn gepostet.


----------



## Poulton (18. August 2019)

Radi der Clown gibt halt einfach wieder alles.


----------



## egor (19. August 2019)

Woran erkennt ihr dass es oem bzw. Einzelhandel Artikel ist?


----------



## Poulton (19. August 2019)

egor schrieb:


> Woran erkennt ihr dass es oem bzw. Einzelhandel Artikel ist?


An der Garantiestatusabfrage bei WD, die von dir oben auch per Screenshot gebracht wurde: https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...red-4tb-wird-nicht-erkannt-garantiestatus.jpg
Vorhandene beschränkte Garantie = normaler Endkundenartikel
OEM-Produkt = selbsterklärend


----------

